# AMSOIL 5w30 for HS720?



## MANU01 (Oct 3, 2016)

Is the full synthetic Amsoil 5w30 good for the Honda HS720CA snowblower?
Beginning of the season, and want to do it's first oil change.









AMSOIL 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

as long as you put 10 hours or so on it last season synthetic wont hurt it, especially amsoil which is in my opinion one of the best synthetic oils on the market


----------



## MANU01 (Oct 3, 2016)

43128 said:


> as long as you put 10 hours or so on it last season


I ran last season (all winter) with the supplied Honda oil, where they recommend to do the first oil change at 5 hours of use.
I'm sure I have over 5 hours of use, not sure if over 10 hours tho..
I should invest on a simple timer...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

MANU01 said:


> I ran last season (all winter) with the supplied Honda oil, where they recommend to do the first oil change at 5 hours of use.
> I'm sure I have over 5 hours of use, not sure if over 10 hours tho..
> I should invest on a simple timer...


IMO, an hour meter is totally unnecessary for a snowblower..
why?
because (For homeowner use, not commercial use) you change the oil once a year, period, always..and the hours smply dont matter!  90% of the time you have less hours than "needed" for an oil change, but thats ok..better to change the oil too soon than too late.

Commercial use, if you have a business clearing snow for many customers, that would be an exception, and you would want an hour meter then..but for the average homeowner snowblower? nope, no need..just change the oil once a year, and dont even worry about the hours.

Scot


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Amsoil, in my opinion, is a great product that I use almost exclusively in all of my vehicles and outdoor power equipment.

For snowblowers, the recommendation seems to be either Amsoil 10W-30 Synthetic Small Engine Oil (ASE) or Formula 4-Stroke Power Sports Synthetic Motor Oil (AFF). The difference is that the AFF oil, which is more expensive, will provide better protection and performance in VERY COLD temperatures.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> IMO, an hour meter is totally unnecessary for a snowblower..
> nope, no need..just change the oil once a year, and dont even worry about the hours.
> 
> Scot


Agreed...for most homeowners you're bang on....with the caveat that if you're doing more than your own property at least check it once in a while to see how dirty it is.

Generators? That's a different matter....every one should have a meter IMHO.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

CalgaryPT said:


> Generators? That's a different matter....every one should have a meter IMHO.


Why for generators?
They get even less use than snowblowers..
I have never owned a generator, but if I did, it would probably get 2 hours of use every 5 years..
So im not seeing the need for an hour meter there either..what am I missing?

Scot


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

best to really wait to past 10 hours before going to syntch in a small 1 banger engine, bigger twins 20 hours.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Why for generators?
> They get even less use than snowblowers..
> I have never owned a generator, but if I did, it would probably get 2 hours of use every 5 years..
> So im not seeing the need for an hour meter there either..what am I missing?
> ...


I've probably owned 20 generators in my life from big trailer-drawn ones to little Honda EU2000's. Generators, for those of us who use them regularly, tend to operate for long hours unattended. We keep refilling the gas on them to keep the electrical stuff on the other end of the cord running, but forget about maintenance on the generator itself. Even spark arrestors on them wear out which is a problem in campgrounds towards end of season when fire risk is high. So maintenance is important, not just for oil changes. Generators need to start consistently when you need then in an emergency (plugs, fuel filters, etc.) You can always hand shovel a narrow path over time if your snow machine won't start, but if you need power to charge your cell phone in an extended emergency your generator had better work.

After the big floods in Calgary of 2013 there was a surplus of failed generators on the market, especially ones without oil alerts and auto shutdowns. When a generator is keeping your furnace or fridge or business running, people often cross their fingers and just hope it doesn't fail. When the disaster is over, they sell them. Your don't know how may hours on are on it when you buy it. Princess Auto in Canada shipped almost all of their generators to Calgary during the floods...weeks after the cleanup you saw lots of them on the market that had been run continuously and had no record of maintenance. 

On the positive side I bought half a dozen failed generators after the floods here. I sold or reused parts and did OK. I have four in my shop right now. The pattern I see is guys with meters and maintenance tags on them have them for years. The ones who don't end up with disposable generators soon enough.

I like the programable meters that show oil intervals on them the best.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m a big fan of amsoil, never used it in my small engines though. Use it if you’d like. 

I read through amsoils 4 stroke small engine oil description and it says it is to be used in any engine requiring sae30, 5w30, and 10w30. I noticed that the given examples of types of equipment doesn’t include snowblowers. I don’t nessesarily think it’s a huge problem, just pointing it out.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> I've probably owned 20 generators in my life from big trailer-drawn ones to little Honda EU2000's. Generators, for those of us who use them regularly, tend to operate for long hours unattended. We keep refilling the gas on them to keep the electrical stuff on the other end of the cord running, but forget about maintenance on the generator itself. Even spark arrestors on them wear out which is a problem in campgrounds towards end of season when fire risk is high. So maintenance is important, not just for oil changes. Generators need to start consistently when you need then in an emergency (plugs, fuel filters, etc.) You can always hand shovel a narrow path over time if your snow machine won't start, but if you need power to charge your cell phone in an extended emergency your generator had better work.
> 
> After the big floods in Calgary of 2013 there was a surplus of failed generators on the market, especially ones without oil alerts and auto shutdowns. When a generator is keeping your furnace or fridge or business running, people often cross their fingers and just hope it doesn't fail. When the disaster is over, they sell them. Your don't know how may hours on are on it when you buy it. Princess Auto in Canada shipped almost all of their generators to Calgary during the floods...weeks after the cleanup you saw lots of them on the market that had been run continuously and had no record of maintenance.
> 
> ...


you're not alone, 16kw generac whole house has kept us powered up though many a long outage since new in 08,
after a early dec 08 ice storm took us out into a motel for 5 days . then irene, lee, a halloween snow storm in 11 and sandy 5 years ago. 
whole house auto run on a big propane tank or natural gas is great no worries service it every 200 hours or 2 years


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

AMSOIL is a good product and was superior to anything on the market. I believe others have caught up and the difference among first quality synthetics is minimal. Today, I can't justify the premium price of AMSOIL. For the money, I'd go with Mobil1, Pennzoil Platinum, Havoline, or (my favorite) Quaker State Ultimate.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

I like the programable meters that show oil intervals on them the best.




Any Equipment that I look at where an owner has a service history usually comes home with me. 
Attention to maintenance usually means a well taken care of machine.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

I am of the mindset that as long as you change your oil regularly and use the recommended weight, it doesn't really matter what brand you use.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Tony P. said:


> AMSOIL is a good product and was superior to anything on the market. I believe others have caught up and the difference among first quality synthetics is minimal. Today, I can't justify the premium price of AMSOIL. For the money, I'd go with Mobil1, Pennzoil Platinum, Havoline, or (my favorite) Quaker State Ultimate.


do you know where you can get performance info on different synthetic oils? i use Mobil 1 because that is what costco sells.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Bobistheoilguy forum has a lot of black stone industry oil anylisis results and comparisons.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> do you know where you can get performance info on different synthetic oils? i use Mobil 1 because that is what costco sells.


The Petroleum Quality Institute of America periodically tests and reviews motor oils. (BTW, I believe they purchase motor oil in retail stores, not from the oil companies.) In addition to individual reviews, they provide comparisons like this one:

March 2013 - Test Results for AP

You can click on individual bottles for specific details. 

For me, the most significant test is the D2270 viscosity index. The website provides information on the tests. Here's some information on viscosity index:

http://www.machinerylubrication.com/Read/28956/lubricant-viscosity-index

This particular PQIA comparison is for synthetics but many other motor oils are reviewed. If you need anything further, let me know.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

It's not the brand that counts but the weight, 5w30 is the one. Synthetic if you like, change every year, you're good!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have noticed that when selling a blower, people are impressed that you use synthetic oil. makes the sale much easier. 

that is enough for me.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> I have noticed that when selling a blower, people are impressed that you use synthetic oil. makes the sale much easier.
> 
> that is enough for me.


Really? Suddenly I feel inadequate. And transported back to middle school. Again.

I need to hang with your friends. I like guys who can tell the diff.

Mine think synthetic oil has something to do with planned parenthood. :wink2:


----------

